# Hobie pro angler fin upgrade



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Any pro angler owners out there ever upgrade your fins? I'm thinking of putting the ST turbo fins on my pa. Worth it? I know they have a larger surface area compared to the ST fins and draft a little more, also might make pedaling a little tougher at first. What do you think? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Bob you must be the only one here that has a hobbie ? I think there is a guy in TALLMADGE has one!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think there are a few on here

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Keith and I believe Larry have Hobies.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I've seen a couple guys mention that they have them as well. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

216 I am with you on owning a Pro Angler. Mine is a 14 footer. I belive all Pro Anglers come with the turbo fins. My fins actualy say ST Turbo on them. Larry has a Hobie and so does Keith in Sidney. Not sure on what models they have tho. Check with you dealer before spending the $ for new fins.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mines a 14 ft as well Lima I knew you were one of the guys with one because we talked before so I knew there were guys that had them. I'll have to look at my fins again...I figured it's the fin upgrade wouldn't make that much of a difference but I wanted to check it anyways. I'll give my dealer a call. Did you see the new upgrade for the 2014 models? They put a rudder tensioner (sp) on them...which I like but have no real need for. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess they also made it easier to drop the fins into the holder to get it to click the first time you put them in there...it's a small hassle I guess but I like that they are tweaking it to become even better.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 12' Outback. Looking into the turbo fins myself. I would like to hear any additional reviews as well.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

If you were to put the turbo fins on your outback I think you could cover some serious water very quickly. The pa is one heavy yak and the turbo fins move it along nicely

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Bro I pick my PA up tomorrow real excited. I had the same question and found this You Tube video
https://www.facebook.com/
kayakfishingohio


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh man! Your gonna love it. I'm gonna keep an eye on your blog to see what mods you do to her. I'll check out that video

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you went for any Walleyes out of Cleveland? Or are they way out like 30ft of water. I don't think in this weather i would do that unless it was really calm and a good forecast. Thanks for checking out the Blog and cant wait for your feedback. I will most certainly write up a review about the Hobie PA 14.

http://kayakfishingohio.com/


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think the walleye come in close at night...I'm by no means a walleye guy but that's what I've been reading. The lake has been flat these past couple of days at least inside the break wall. But to cold for me to be out on a yak. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Walleye are with in casting range from shore at night 
Using husky jerks 
It would take some huevos to hit the lake in this kinda weather in the yak


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes the walleye are in close but are being caught in evenings along the 
72nd rock wall going east. I was out there 3wks ago and left to soon . Our buddy got 3 that nite at about 8:30pm
Only about 50 ft out off the wall . F18s and Perfect 10s did the trick


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Dang it now I gotta buy more F 18s, Cabelas here i come LOL


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was down your way for work today and stopped in the cabelas off of 71. I was in heaven lol dicks sporting goods sucks...I picked a new net, one that will help me pull those fish up the wall! Gonna try this Saturday for a few hours 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The turbo fins have white markings on them, and if you do not already have them for the PA I would only imagine it would only make the experience better. I plan on picking up a pair for my Outback this winter. Not going to lie I wish I would of spent the extra cash on the PA, the OB is really nice, but not being able to stand and sit down easily is almost a deal breaker, seeing that the boat is only for flat water/ocean anyways. 

The amount of time I stand on my Coosa is damn near 50/50 to be honest, and the only time I felt I really got good use out of the OB was up at Nettle on that windy day, and down in the gulf red fishing.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

You were at Cabelas? I was there too. I got my PA14 from the Outdoor Source here in Columbus after the last time we talked. This thing is stupid huge HAHA. They carry a lot of Hobie stuff while there I noticed there were 3 different fins. I did not investigate but i do remember what appeared to be the turbo, the regular and one other set. Point is now you gone make me spend more $ LOL.




http://kayakfishingohio.com/


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The ob looks like a nice yak. The pa comes standard with turbo fins, I don't think the ob mirage drive could move the pa lol but I could be wrong. And I don't think I would ever want to test that theory out lol those Coosa yaks look nice but I absolutely love having my hands free to fish. If lake Erie wasn't 15 min away from me then I would have went with a paddle yak. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I stopped in after I got some work things done. The pa is like an air craft carrier. Man do I not miss trying to load that thing on my jeep by myself lol thank god for trailers! Boat stands for break out another thousand...what does kayak stand for? Lol what color pa did you get? Where's the pictures? Come on man show that baby off!!! Did you get the 14 or the 12? What do you think about it the layout compared to your other yaks? Man, I think I'm giving you a new blog write up lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm an idiot...it says you got the 14. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Blog post with pics on the way but i can say Air craft carrier is EXACTLY what comes to mind looking at it. Makes my Cuda look skinny.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm gonna check it out

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

When you blog it...stupid phone. ..just wait till you get it on the water lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

